# Aggie 8 Months with Jimmy



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks to Daniela for taking this video. This is my foster mal Aggie. I've had her for about 4.5 months.
Her second time working with Jimmy. I could probably count how many sessions of bite work she has had on 2 hands. I think she enjoys the work and she really tries hard. This is also the 1st time she has ever outed off the decoy.

http://s264.photobucket.com/albums/ii161/Ubedenice/?action=view&current=AggieFeb2011_0001.mp4

Thank you Jimmy! I can't wait to see how for we progress.
Jimmy also worked my GSD that day. Freddie slept well that night! hahaha!


Julie


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

looking good! she is an awesome little female!


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks Kara!
Jimmy is incredible. 
I can still see Fred running circles around that chair LOL!!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice Julie, always good to leave happy! She did good on the legs. I thought you were all SCH
Are those jean shorts she is wearing? Guessing she has a urination problem???
She really did well


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Julie...Aggie looks good! Jimmy knows how to work her...was today her first time on the suit with Lance?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Julie Blanding said:


> Thanks to Daniela for taking this video. This is my foster mal Aggie. I've had her for about 4.5 months.
> Her second time working with Jimmy. I could probably count how many sessions of bite work she has had on 2 hands. I think she enjoys the work and she really tries hard. This is also the 1st time she has ever outed off the decoy.
> 
> http://s264.photobucket.com/albums/ii161/Ubedenice/?action=view&current=AggieFeb2011_0001.mp4
> ...


That was nice to watch -- both Aggie and Jimmy. Do you have the GSD video too?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Look at that girl in the daisy dukes!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QQlHHYoN3w

click this link and open the link to the dog working, it goes so well together.
No worries, the dog is free of health problems.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Timothy: I worked only Mondio last year with my GSD. But, yes before that all his training was SchH. I started to cross-train him after the first Ellis Seminar. Michael said something about 'rubber chicken' and I was hooked. LOL Fred got his MR1 last November.

Aggie doesn't have a urination problem, she has a 'girly' problem  She came into her 1st heat cycle at 8 months old. So, we are trying to be courteous by having the females in season wear those pants indoors (keeps the mess down to a minimum) in addition to having them work last. 

Connie: I don't think I have any video of Fred yet. My friend Daniela taped that session. She owns Aggie's half brother who is an incredible mali. He is SchH3 and FR3. I don't even think the dog is 4 years old yet.

Thanks for the compliments everyone! She is a ton of fun to work and she has an attitude 8)
Just to clear things up she is not a rescue, she belongs to a friend of mine and I am training her. So, I call her a 'foster'.

Julie


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Doug: Aggie hasn't been on the suit yet. Just leg sleeves. Lance has worked her before on legs. Most of her work has been on legs. Plus, I do/did some stuff with her at home myself. :-\"


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Look at that girl in the daisy dukes!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QQlHHYoN3w
> 
> click this link and open the link to the dog working, it goes so well together.
> No worries, the dog is free of health problems.



LOL I call them 'hot pants' but they are denim, so I guess 'daisy dukes' is appropriate. :lol:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Julie Blanding said:


> LOL I call them 'hot pants' but they are denim, so I guess 'daisy dukes' is appropriate. :lol:


Aggie wears short shorts \\/

You are lucky she works good or I had some good stuff to post! LOL


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

What? LOL If she worked poorly you were gonna pick on my little shrimp? hahaha It's okay, you can still pick on her. I do.


----------

